# plafón y banderola



## kodansha

¿Por favor, alguien me podría decir cómo se dice en inglés banderola luminosa y plafón personalizado? Son señales que se ponen en el exterior de un negocio, encima de la puerta o en la fachada.

Gracias por vuestra ayuda.

kodansha


----------



## saramar

Hola, un intento a ver si alguien más se anima a contestar:
plafón en Eurodicautom: plafón  
 Reference  VEI 45-55-115  
 Definition  a plain lighting fitting of dimensions usually not exceeding 40 cm,intended to be fixed directly on a vertical or horizontal surface  
 Reference  IEV 45-55-115  
(1) TERM  bulkhead fitting 
Podría ser personalized bulkhead fitting
banderola = flag; quizá buscas light flags
Un saludo.
Sara


----------



## Snaga

Sounds like you are talking about a sign for your business with a logo and the name of the business.

Parece que habla de un letrero con el nombre de su negocio y algún símbolo personalizado. Le decimos "illuminated sign." Lo mismo aparece en Imágenes de Google.


----------



## rodelu2

*Marquee* comes to mind.


----------



## Snaga

*Marquee *es un regionalismo. Aquí en el oeste le decimos *sign*.


----------



## rodelu2

Aquí _*en el oeste*_ le decimos sign. 
Lo que lo define como otro regionalismo...


----------



## Snaga

No, no rss... :-D

Es que acá somos muy directos. No usamos regionalismos, nada más decimos las cosas como son...


----------



## rodelu2

_"nada más decimos las cosas como son..". _de acuerdo a cómo en la región se afirma que son .....

Ahora en serio, en idioma español de dice "marquesina" obviamente emparentada a marquee, y la muy socorrida Wikipedia explica la etimología de la palabra sin referencia alguna a regionalismo y aporta citas de hace casi un siglo. 
Talvez la palabra sea legítima, o talvez puedas por favor citar tus referencias para definirla como un regionalismo.


----------



## Benzene

_I suggest "neon sign, electric sign" for both Spanish terms. 

Bye,

*Benzene*_


----------



## Snaga

fue irónico...


----------



## jsvillar

I think 'banderola' is perpendicular to the wall, isn't it? In this link they call it a 'blade sign'


----------



## Snaga

Cool reference. In this link they say:

"(Las cajas de luz) son carteles o letreros luminosos, también llamados plafones, los que van pegados a la pared y banderolas, los que son salientes."

Véase también ésta página, que les dice "rótulos luminosos."


----------



## Snaga

The interesting thing to me is that this technical terminology, used in the signing trade, comes from heraldry. The *plafón* was the background to the shield, or the mounting plaque, often with pictures painted on it, and *banderola* seems to be one name for the banner with the motto. Now they are street signs.


----------

